# 10' Cataract Oars



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Which take out?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ebh0619 (Oct 22, 2013)

Beehive Bend on Main Payette 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ebh0619 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nothing?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

